# 7dp5dt - BFP but spotting



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Has anyone had this and it _not_ end up being a chemical 

I started off with a small amount of brown cm but tonight I have red blood when I wipe. OTD isn't till Monday but I've been testing positive since 5dp5dt.

Sitting here with quite bad AF pains and wondering if the enevitable is going to happen


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I had bleeding 10days past 2dt 

My little one is coming up for 5             coming your way honey

Donna


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Lots of women on here have bleeding and go on to have healthy babies, fingers crossed all will be ok, big     xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you both  

It seems to have stopped for the time being - pls, pls stay that way  

Xxx


----------



## Fizzybee (Mar 3, 2009)

I had spotting that turned into proper bleeding that stopped andstarted from 2 days before test date to 10 days afterwards.
I am 32 weeks tomorrow with a singleton! It is so hard not to fear the worse (I was convinced it was ectopic- thanks to Dr Google!), but it is quite common I think. My consultant said he thought it was the second embryo that had implanted then came away. 

All the best for your test today.  
xxx


----------



## munchbunch (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi, my OTD is this Saturday and I have brown ish discharge   it's difficult not to fear the worse as. I have the bubbling feeling in my uterus which I tend to get before AF. Reading this thread has given me some hope  ^reiki  

X x x


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

How are you? Xx


----------



## Jen1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi all, congrats to those with BFP 

I got my BFP yesterday, My OTD is today ( I've now done 4 tests and all positive !)

I started spotting yesterday, and this morning had a full on bleed although it was brown blood. I've phoned hospital and was told this can happen and not too worry, just keep eye on it. Have also read it happens more after ivf. 

It's such a worry tho, I've had to come home from work as wasn't getting much done. 

How us everyone now who's had the bleed/ spotting ?

I've Also been getting pains and dragging pains around ovaries. 

X


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thankfully the bleeding had now stopped....such a worry though, isn't it? Congrats on your BFP, Jo!


----------



## Jen1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh that's good it stopped. It's a massive worry. Did you have period pains ? X


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah.... boohoo. Still having the odd twinge, as well. Roll on hcg result later today!

What did the clinic say about your bleeding? Usually brown is nothing to worry about, as it's old blood xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Lots of people spot around this time.... Especially with twins   good luck xx


----------



## Jen1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

Clinic said it is quite common and to just keep eye on it. If it gets heavier, or any fresh blood to ring back. 

I've also read can happen if 2 embryos have been transferred but only 1 implanted. 

It's just a constant wait & worry this ivf roller coaster x


----------

